# Starting first IVF soon - how long does it all take



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi All,
We're hoping to start our first IVT cycle soon.  Next week DH is having his andrology assessment, then the following week we have our appointment to sign all the consent forms and also to do some kind of scan and a trial ET.  Then I'm not sure what happens after that - when does the down-regging start and how long does it take until we do the real thing?  The consultant says we only have a 5% success rate because of my age (42, nearly 43), but he advised us to try IVF with my own eggs before trying with donor eggs which would have a much higher success rate.  So I am trying not to get my hopes up too much, but also trying not to be too negative.  Anyway, I was wondering roughly how long it all takes.  I know they told us all this at the meeting we went to but I couldn't take it all in.  Would love to hear any advice about the timings or to hear from people in similar situations.
Thanks xx
p.s. Haven't worked out how to do a footer yet!  Me 42 DH 36.  TTC since 2006, achieved BFP in 2007 but m/c at 12 weeks.


----------



## Kiesahr♥ (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi daisy70

I am also new here, and one of the few who is not actually trying at the moment.
I just wanted to say - stay positive! You are very lucky to be going through IVF. I was put through every possible hormone treatment/fertility solution except IVF as my doctor thought I should be able to conceive (long story). When we were finally offered IVF, the first attempt was abandoned, but the second one went ahead even though I only had 2 mature eggs, and only ONE was fertilised. That was all we needed - one perfect egg and one perfect son.

I can't remember the exact schedules, but it felt like we were always waiting. Waiting for the appointments, waiting for the folicles to grow, waiting for the decisions etc. 

Somebody else here on FF will be able to give you a more detailed time frame, I just wanted to let you know that IVF worked so well for us, and I'm sure it will for you too.

Good luck!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

daisy70 and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I cant give you a specific time frame unfortunately hun, its depends on a few factors really. The best thing you could do is to ring the clinic and ask, or ask anyone here on FF who are attending the same clinic to get a better idea. I see you are in Oxford, will you be having treatment in that area too too? Here's the link for your area ... 
click here

Please have a look around and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment&#8230;.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

I know you may not need to go down this route, but it may be helpful to have a read 
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE  It may be helpful to talk with other members who have also sadly lost their little angels? 

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Ceri xx


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear Kiesahr & Ceri,
Thanks so much for your replies, I am feeling a bit better about the whole thing already.
xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hi it normally is about 6weeks in total includin the 2week wait for the pregnancy test but everyone is different the doctors could put u on a shorter course or like my friend a longer one it all does depend on u and ur situation and what the doctors think is best for u. but good luck im sure u will b fine, i will b startin in the next 3 months so im in the same boat really but i have been told it will be 6 weeks from start to finish take care xx


----------



## daisy70 (Aug 9, 2009)

Dear Stephyandmatt,  thanks very much for this, and good luck with your cycle too xx


----------

